# Photo Taken At Loch Ness Yesterday



## stevanhogg (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 17, 2013)

This is great! I needed a good laugh this morning. I love it!!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 17, 2013)

Bahaha! Nice


----------



## JohnnyBlack (Aug 21, 2013)

lol


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 21, 2013)

Haha


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 21, 2013)

Good one, thanks for the chuckle


----------



## runnah (Aug 21, 2013)

Photoshopped!

It's never sunny in Scotland.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 21, 2013)

I can't believe that guy was out there playing with the wildlife and photobombing your picture of a nice catch. geez, the nerve of some people.


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 21, 2013)

I knew it,the loch Ness is real.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 21, 2013)

That GOTTA be a fake. I mean come on man---that fish species is only found in saltwater environments! Nice try though!


----------



## Hof8231 (Aug 22, 2013)

Clearly photoshopped. Nobody wears faded denim anymore.


----------



## 61longlegs (Aug 22, 2013)

nice one. this made me laugh


----------



## Amocholes (Aug 23, 2013)

runnah said:


> Photoshopped!
> 
> It's never sunny in Scotland.



Not true!. I spent a summer there in 1981. The sun came out on 3 days.


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 23, 2013)

Hof8231 said:


> Clearly photoshopped. Nobody wears faded denim anymore.


Thats what I thought about bell bottom paints until and seen some lady with them on dragging on the ground as she walked.


----------



## Crysis (Aug 24, 2013)

T


----------



## AnnieHuley (Aug 24, 2013)

LOL!!!


----------



## snowbear (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh, wait . . . straighten out your horizon, dude!


----------

